# What are you working on....for mamma879



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How about is we post pics of what we are working on for mamma? She said she would like to see posts so let's give her pics. Spinning, weaving, dyeing or knitting and crochet or whatever you want.

I have a lovely batt I have been afraid to spin because I didn't want to wreck it. How silly. So this morning I got it out and here it is. Not sure what it will be in the end but it will be spun.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

I am working on a Grinch hat for my son. It will have more eyelash added in strategic places & fluff on the top, plus a separate collar I will make with the eyelash. Haven't decided how to make the yellow eyes yet.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> How about is we post pics of what we are working on for mamma? She said she would like to see posts so let's give her pics. Spinning, weaving, dyeing or knitting and crochet or whatever you want.
> 
> I have a lovely batt I have been afraid to spin because I didn't want to wreck it. How silly. So this morning I got it out and here it is. Not sure what it will be in the end but it will be spun.


You make the prettiest artsy yarns. Glad you took that batt out to play with it. Thank you love to see what every one is working on.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> I am working on a Grinch hat for my son. It will have more eyelash added in strategic places & fluff on the top, plus a separate collar I will make with the eyelash. Haven't decided how to make the yellow eyes yet.


I love the Grinch and your hat is going to be wonderful. Your son will love it to. Thank you for showing me. Your knitting is wonderful to.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Completing a knit shawl, have finished blocking woven shawl, the triangular one, will post when dry. Getting ready to dress loom for dishtowels. And as always socks on the go


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

My little e-spinner is on the fritz and I just haven’t had time to deal with that, so knitting a table runner out of a really interesting textured yarn I bought here on KP. It’s a gift for our daughter and SIL as they were given a beautiful oak table and just re-did the kitchen backboard with ceramic tiles she made in colors of browns, creams, gold, etc. I am making up the pattern: garter stitch with 2 rows of yarnovers/K2 every 5 inches. Plan to make it approx 45 inches then finish with short i-cord tassels in each corner. (She likes more simple and eventually real tassles would get ratty.)(plus, I just learned to make i-cord! And you know how that works.) yes, the pattern is way too subtle for this yarn but I am way too far into it to re-do, and it will be be functional anyway and she will like it, I think.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven’t been very good about posting my stuff lately, but here goes. The woven scarf is my first attempt at clasped weft weaving. The warp is silver tensel & the weft is a Noro lace weight. I should have used a heavier weight yarn for my first attempt, but it looks ok. There is a learning curve for getting the selveges to look good....

The fiber on my little wheel is some acrylic that I bought at Yarn Barn in Lawrence, KS because it was there & inexpensive. The bobbin on the wheel is number 6 & I am trying to decide if I will use it as is for weft, self ply it (not really my first choice) or plying it with tensel & seeing if I have enough for an Afghan.

The blue skeins are from fiber a friend got from the Brown Sheep store in Nebraska. I don’t yet know what it will become. My spinning isn’t consistent enough to be cataloged as any particular type of yarn (worsted, DK, etc) I think I will pretend it is a worsted weight.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Starting another batch of 'Juniper' for my LYS and just finished writing up the pattern and knitting the samples for this new baby pattern' Ripple'


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Starting another batch of 'Juniper' for my LYS and just finished writing up the pattern and knitting the samples for this new baby pattern' Ripple'


 Beautiful roving. How are you preparing it to spin? From the fold? The colors look great after being spun. Thanks.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Is that an Electric Eel?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> Is that an Electric Eel?


If that was me you were asking... Yes, it is. I bought it on the Kickstarter a year ago. I love it except (isn't there always an "except") it isn't heavy enough to sit still for me, particularly when I am attempting to Navajo ply. That is what I am doing with leftover single ply when I have finished doing a standard ply. I even have a silicone pad under it. I have just recently started using a small table with a rim so it won't end up on the floor.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> If that was me you were asking... Yes, it is. I bought it on the Kickstarter a year ago. I love it except (isn't there always an "except") it isn't heavy enough to sit still for me, particularly when I am attempting to Navajo ply. That is what I am doing with leftover single ply when I have finished doing a standard ply. I even have a silicone pad under it. I have just recently started using a small table with a rim so it won't end up on the floor.


Thank you, yes, I was asking you. I have a Hansen Mini and it does sit heavy enough not to move on me. I wondered of the Eel was light weight. I did see something I haven't seen for a long, long time at the Maine Fiber Frolic, a SpinTech. 
I had one years ago, before I was really experienced for one and sold it. I don't think they are made anymore.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am on my way out to the back porch to work on my needle felting. My sheep are still in the "just body parts" stage so nothing to show there. I am saving my spinning to show when it is complete and I only have about a foot of roving left, so if I get tired of needle felting today, perhaps I can get that spun up, but probably won't get it plied today. Other than that, I am just in the middle of several project that there isn't enough new to show. Y'all know what the first inch of a toe of a pair of socks look like, there is nothing exciting to look at for one leg of a bear, a white stocking stitch snowball is pretty plain and the crochet c2c is just stripes so won't be exciting until it is finished. But, stay tuned. I am trying to finish the c2c by end of June, the bear by mid-July so I should be posting in a bit.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful roving. How are you preparing it to spin? From the fold? The colors look great after being spun. Thanks.


No, I spin mostly worsted or semi worsted. This is combed top, that I then split length wise, so It doesn't end up as a huge clump and it blends the colours quite well.The photo is of the finished skeins (previous batch - I'm quick, but not quite that quick!!)


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Is that an Electric Eel?


No, just the bobbin from my Ashford wheel placed beside the combed top - I was taking the photo for a publicity thing


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

spinninggill said:


> No, I spin mostly worsted or semi worsted. This is combed top, that I then split length wise, so It doesn't end up as a huge clump and it blends the colours quite well.The photo is of the finished skeins (previous batch - I'm quick, but not quite that quick!!)


I looked back at your previous photo of the roving. It always amazes me how the colors look once spun! Very nice!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:



> No, I spin mostly worsted or semi worsted. This is combed top, that I then split length wise, so It doesn't end up as a huge clump and it blends the colours quite well.The photo is of the finished skeins (previous batch - I'm quick, but not quite that quick!!)


That is so so beautiful. I want to get more spinning done this summer.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> No, I spin mostly worsted or semi worsted. This is combed top, that I then split length wise, so It doesn't end up as a huge clump and it blends the colours quite well.The photo is of the finished skeins (previous batch - I'm quick, but not quite that quick!!)


Thanks. Looks just beautiful....a lovely spin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you every one I love it all. i always love to see what others are working on You guys rock.
On a good note. DH id off life support and the dialysis Machine as long as he keeps up what he needs to they will keep him off. Little bits ladies little bits. I will take it. Now he needs 6000 calories a day to get some body weight back.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Thank you every one I love it all. i always love to see what others are working on You guys rock.
> On a good note. DH id off life support and the dialysis Machine as long as he keeps up what he needs to they will keep him off. Little bits ladies little bits. I will take it. Now he needs 6000 calories a day to get some body weight back.


So happy he is improving. Such a relief for you, I'm sure.


----------

